# Quieter Options for Free Hub on COMO



## ahlers_ebike (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello,

First time poster.

I just bought my first e-bike. My wife has a CUBE and I love how quiet and smooth it rides. Our local dealer was out and didn't know when they would have more, so I chose a Specialized Turbo COMO 3.0 

On the test ride, I told the salesperson that this bike is much louder when coasting. He said its not a reflection on the quality of the components. I accepted that at the time of purchase, however now that my wife and I go biking together I realize she has to yell at me when we are coasting along together because it is so much louder than hers. 

I've seen on-line about adding a thicker oil to quiet down the ratcheting sound. Will that work? The manual says its a "sealed bearing hub". Thoughts? 

Can I replace the hub or is it custom to this bike and I'm stuck with it?


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

ahlers_ebike said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time poster.
> 
> ...


The noise is from the pawls/drive gear inside the hub, not the bearings. Many high quality hubs (Chris King, I9, etc) make a distinctive buzzing sound as well. You can't eliminate the sound, but you can reduce it by applying something like Dumond Freehub oil to the pawls.


----------



## ahlers_ebike (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks Rick!

I'll see if I can find some Dumond Freehub oil.

Do I have to remove the wheel and cassette to access the pawls?

I'm not comfortable disassembling the whole rear wheel, disc brake, cassette assembly myself.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

ahlers_ebike said:


> Thanks Rick!
> 
> I'll see if I can find some Dumond Freehub oil.
> 
> ...


Might be best to have the shop you purchased the bike at do the job then. Should take 10 minutes of labor if they know what they're doing.


----------



## ahlers_ebike (Aug 26, 2020)

I'll see if they are willing to do it. I need to take it back for a couple other minor things anyway. 
The cheapo bell doesn't ding. 
Front brake screeches like a banshee. 
Minor creak in the frame handlebar area.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

Check out Onyx, completely silent, instant engagement.
Highly recommended.


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

Here is the beauty, on a fat bike rim.
Tested in recent hardcore trails, worked brilliantly.


----------

